# Recce - London, very cool iOS 3D mapping & location app!



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Now this is very cool!









> Recce is a fast, beautiful, and fun way to explore London and everything that is going on in your immediate environment. From great coffee shops and hip bars, to planning the fastest way to get around town, Recce’s unique approach makes every day activities fun and engaging.​​


 
Been playing about with it this evening, very neat little app and the 3D map effect is quite nice too. Very easy to use, and filled with location aware stuff.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

Am I right in thinking this doesn't include Brixton,not edgy enough?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

It's mainly central London from what I can see. One thing I should mention is this is a bit of a hefty download, 120 odd mbs, so something to be aware of for those that are space conscious.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Blimey, they've updated already!


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

I got 1.01 seems to go as far as Burgess park and that's it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah like I said central. It doesn't get up near me, closest it gets is the Emirates...


----------



## paolo (Jul 18, 2012)

Woah!! That's one verrrry cool map.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 18, 2012)

I like the little flea things (cars) zooming about at random.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

peterkro said:


> I like the little flea things (cars) zooming about at random.


 
Heh yeah the trains and cars are nice little touches.


----------



## paolo (Jul 18, 2012)

Shades of Sim City


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

The dev team are very open to feedback too, jump on to Twitter if you have any suggestions or thoughts on the app: @RecceApp


----------

